# Vieux Palm Vx



## violet (20 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
je ne sais où caser ma question. Suis-je sur le bon forum pour ne pas recevoir une volée de bois verts ? ! ! !
J'ai un très ancien Palm Vx (presque 10ans) qui m'est des plus utiles, avec ses 1200 adresses.
Hélas c'est l'ultime cordon qui me rattache à mon encombrant vieux PC que je garde uniquement pour recharger le Palm, faire les Hotsync (avec la base)... Je suis passé au Mac OSX 10.5.8 il y a un peu plus d'un an.
Je ne connais hélas pas grand chose à l'informatique mais comment pourrai-je récupérer mon énorme fichier adresses en .csv ? Des conseils ? ou bien est-il possible de recourir à un professionnel pour accomplir cette tâche ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2010)

violet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je ne sais où caser ma question. Suis-je sur le bon forum pour ne pas recevoir une volée de bois verts ? ! ! !



Ben si tu as cherché et pas trouvé, on ne te dira rien, ceux qu'on aime pas, ce sont ceux qui ne cherchent pas ! On déménage.



violet a dit:


> J'ai un très ancien Palm Vx (presque 10ans) qui m'est des plus utiles, avec ses 1200 adresses.
> Hélas c'est l'ultime cordon qui me rattache à mon encombrant vieux PC que je garde uniquement pour recharger le Palm, faire les Hotsync (avec la base)... Je suis passé au Mac OSX 10.5.8 il y a un peu plus d'un an.
> Je ne connais hélas pas grand chose à l'informatique mais comment pourrai-je récupérer mon énorme fichier adresses en .csv ? Des conseils ? ou bien est-il possible de recourir à un professionnel pour accomplir cette tâche ?
> Merci d'avance.



Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est "où est le problème ?" : j'ai toujours synchronisé mes Palms sous Mac OS X (de Mac OS X 10.2 au départ, à Mac OS X 10.5.8 aujourd'hui), que ça soit mon (encore plus) vieux (que le tien) Palm IIIx, mon M105, mon Sony Clié, mon Tungsten T2, puis de nouveau (actuellement) mon Sony Clié (quand le T2 est tombé en panne, je l'ai ressorti). Au début, j'utilisais Palm Desktop 4.2.1, puis, en 2004, avec "Office" du même millésime, je me suis aperçu que je pouvais synchroniser mon Palm avec MS Entourage, et depuis ce moment, c'est ce que je fais, et donc, j'ai dans Entourage tout le carnet d'adresses de mon Palm, tous mes RdV de ces 7 dernières années, etc.

Il te suffit de télécharger Palm Desktop 4.2.1 pour Mac OS X et de l'installer (le lien pour télécharger est sur l'avant dernière ligne de la page) !

Même si tu as Office 2004 (le conduit de synchronisation "Entourage" est sur le CD), tu as besoin de Palm Desktop pour paramétrer la connexion.


----------



## violet (23 Octobre 2010)

Mais je n'ai pas Office sur mon Mac, j'utilise la suite Openoffice. 
Peut-être est-ce pour ça que je ne m'en sors pas.
Merci, j'ai bien trouvé le lien pour télécharger, mais ça n'a pas marché et j'ai eu cet avertissement : [an error occurred while processing this directive].
De plus je ne vois pas comment je pourrais connecter mon Palm sur le Mac puisque il fonctionne avec une grosse prise, pas USB, (je ne sais même pas comment elle s'appelle, c'est dire mon niveau de connaissance !).


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2010)

violet a dit:


> Mais je n'ai pas Office sur mon Mac, j'utilise la suite Openoffice.
> Peut-être est-ce pour ça que je ne m'en sors pas.
> Merci, j'ai bien trouvé le lien pour télécharger, mais ça n'a pas marché et j'ai eu cet avertissement : [an error occurred while processing this directive].
> De plus je ne vois pas comment je pourrais connecter mon Palm sur le Mac puisque il fonctionne avec une grosse prise, pas USB, (je ne sais même pas comment elle s'appelle, c'est dire mon niveau de connaissance !).



Elle s'appelle une prise série DB9, la même que j'avais sur mon IIIx, et avec cet adaptateur, je le synchronisais sans problème. Tu n'as pas besoin d'Office, tu peux le synchroniser avec Palm Desktop (je viens de vérifier ce lien, il fonctionne).


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Octobre 2010)

Tiens.... y-a encore des gens qui arrivent à se satisfaire d'un Palm vX ?

Bon, ben je vais redonner celui que j'ai récupéré il y à 2 ans...
Rendez-vous dans les dons si ça vous intéresse... ;-)


----------



## violet (25 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Elle s'appelle une prise série DB9, la même que j'avais sur mon IIIx, et avec cet adaptateur, je le synchronisais sans problème. Tu n'as pas besoin d'Office, tu peux le synchroniser avec Palm Desktop (je viens de vérifier ce lien, il fonctionne).


Voilà une super réponse. Image à l'appui, lien préalablement vérifié... ça, ça fait vraiment avancer les choses. 
Bravo pour tes qualités pédagogiques, alors que je dois avoir 2 ou 3 fois ton âge, pas tété l'informatique dans mon biberon et tout appris sur le tas pour m'en servir *avec émerveillement*.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

violet a dit:


> alors que je dois avoir 2 ou 3 fois ton âge



 Ce qui te fait 114 ans ou 171 ans selon l'hypothèse retenue :affraid: &#8230; Respect !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Octobre 2010)

C'est à cause du 77 : Jusque là, on ne savait pas trop si c'était ton année de naissance ou pas. :rateau:


----------



## woulf (25 Octobre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> C'est à cause du 77 : Jusque là, on ne savait pas trop si c'était ton année de naissance ou pas. :rateau:



La datation de l'âge du moderaptor peut se faire par référence à des calembours, également, certifiés Almanach Vermot... Bref, précambrien pour l'âge du vénérable modo


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

woulf a dit:


> La datation de l'âge du moderaptor peut se faire par référence à des calembours, également, certifiés Almanach Vermot... Bref, précambrien pour l'âge du vénérable modo



 Tu confonds tout ! C'est Amok, qui est né au Pré-cambrien, du côté d'Ediacara, moi, je suis beaucoup plus jeune, né au crétacée supérieur, je suis quasiment d'hier, en comparaison ! 

Bon, je rappelle qu'on n'est pas au bar, ici, retour aux considérations techniques !


----------



## woulf (25 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu confonds tout ! C'est Amok, qui est né au Pré-cambrien, du côté d'Ediacara, moi, je suis beaucoup plus jeune, né au crétacée supérieur, je suis quasiment d'hier, en comparaison !
> 
> Bon, je rappelle qu'on n'est pas au bar, ici, retour aux considérations techniques !



Oui, Crétacée dit la baleine !

Ceci dit, je me demande s'il n'existe pas un cable pour relier le palm Vx directement en usb, sans passer par l'adaptateur; il faut dire que Palm a tellement changé ses types de cablage au fil du temps (ils sont loin d'être les seuls, du reste !).

Tiens, un dans ce genre là


----------



## violet (28 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui te fait 114 ans ou 171 ans selon l'hypothèse retenue :affraid:  Respect !


Non pas vraiment... !
Mais pour revenir àmon sujet de Vieux PalmVx.
trouvé le convertisseur Série-USB, intallation bien propre de l'application Palm...
Mais avec mon MacOSX 15.5.8  au impossible de faire la première Hotsync. Le Palm la déclenche mais l'ordi ne le reconnaît pas .
Me suis adjoins adjoint les services de plus fort que moi, sans succès.
Une ultime idée ?


----------



## woulf (28 Octobre 2010)

Oula, ça nous ramène loin en arrière 

Je dirai que tu devrais tenter de jouer sur les paramètres de la hotsync depuis le palm d'abord (57600 pour la vitesse de transmission, ça je m'en souviens  ).
Sinon je me souviens également que parfois c'était bien pénible la hotsync sur les mac; alors je dirai de jouer avec l'application hotsync sur le mac (il doit y en avoir une je pense).

Désolé de ne pas être plus précis, mais comme je l'ai dit, ça remonte à loin pour moi l'utilisation des Palm. Ca pourrait être pire ceci dit, si tu avais eu un Psion Series 3 ou 5 

Bon courage !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2010)

violet a dit:


> Non pas vraiment... !
> Mais pour revenir àmon sujet de Vieux PalmVx.
> trouvé le convertisseur Série-USB, intallation bien propre de l'application Palm...
> Mais avec mon MacOSX 15.5.8  au impossible de faire la première Hotsync. Le Palm la déclenche mais l'ordi ne le reconnaît pas .
> ...



Il y a deux points à vérifier :

1) que tu as bien installé le pilote de l'adaptateur

2) que dans HotSync Manager, tu as bien choisi (dans l'onglet "Paramètres de connexion") l'adaptateur comme interface de communication entre le Palm et le Mac.

Si ces deux points sont vérifiés, tu cliques sur la ligne de l'adaptateur, puis sur le bouton "Paramètres", et tu réduis la vitesse de connexion jusqu'à ce que ça fonctionne.

J'ai gardé mon Palm IIIx 4 ans, durant tout ce temps, j'ai fais usage de l'USA19H sans jamais rencontrer la moindre difficulté pour le synchroniser avec mon Mac*. N'écoute pas woulfy, il a un mauvais karma ! 

(*) d'ailleurs, depuis que j'utilise des Palm, je n'ai jamais connu de difficulté pour les synchroniser avec mes Mac, de Jaguar à Leopard, que ça soit le IIIx et son port série, le m105 et le Clié en USB, ou le tungsten T2 en Bluetooth. Il est à noter d'ailleurs, que d'après Sony, le Clié ne peut pas être synchronisé sous Mac OS, seulement sous Windows (il est censé avoir besoin d'un Palm Desktop et d'un HotSync Manager spécifiques "Sony" n'existant pas sous Mac OS), or, il s'est synchronisé du premier coup avec mon Palm Desktop et mon HotSync Manager standards, c'est dire !


----------



## violet (30 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a deux points à vérifier :
> 
> 1) que tu as bien installé le pilote de l'adaptateur
> 
> ...



Bon, je vois... tout ça c'est parce que tu as un bon karma !

En attendant de l'atteindre de mon côté, je vais déjà installer le pilote  de l'adaptateur, ce que je n'ai pas fait dans la précipitation vers le but ! ! ! en lisant cette 1ère remarque sur ta réponse, j'ai quelque peu "eu la honte".
J'y retourne donc et encore merci au passage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2010)

Ok, reviens nous dire que ça fonctionne bien ! 

Ah, au fait, si lors de tentatives de synchronisation tu as un message d'erreur te disant que le port série est utilisé par une autre application, et qu'il n'y a pas d'application sur le Mac l'utilisant, réinitialise (bouton reset) le Palm, en général, ça règle le problème.


----------



## violet (30 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ok, reviens nous dire que ça fonctionne bien !
> 
> OUAAAAAAAAAH OUOUOUOUH !
> Voilà ! ça fonctionne... Je ne sais comment te remercier de m'avoir fait aller jusqu'au bout. C'est peut-être banal pour toi, mais pour moi c'est héroïque.
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2010)

Dans le Palm, tu fais "Menu" -> "Supprimer", et tu cherches installer 3.5.3, et tu le supprimes (c'est une mise à jour de Palm OS, une fois faite, il faut supprimer le programme d'installation.)


----------



## violet (17 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans le Palm, tu fais "Menu" -> "Supprimer", et tu cherches installer 3.5.3, et tu le supprimes (c'est une mise à jour de Palm OS, une fois faite, il faut supprimer le programme d'installation.)



Suite ... Voilà,  j'avais fait ça proprement, dans la foulée, il y a plus de 15 jours.
Aujourd'hui, je remets mon Palm à charger et je tente une Hotsync... et à nouveau RIEN !  J'ai donc dû enlever qqchose (installer 3.5.3 ?) qu'il ne fallait pas, et que je serai bien incapable de retrouver.
Quelle affaire... j'en sors pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2010)

Non, Installer 3.5.3 est le programme d'installation de la mise à jour de Palm OS en version 3.5.3. Une fois cette mise à jour faite, il faut l'enlever.

Quatre trucs à tenter (le 2 si le 1 ne suffit pas, le 3 si le 2 &#8230 :

1) Après avoir vérifié qu'il n'y avait pas une application en arrière plan susceptible de perturber l'opération (prefs système -> Comptes -> Démarrage), vérifier que c'est bien l'adaptateur qui est toujours sélectionné dans les réglages HotSync,

2) Si c'est bien le cas, essayer de baisser la vitesse de transmission  (par exemple 56000 au lieu de 115000 ou 33600 au lieu de 56000),

3) réparer les autorisations et redémarrer le Mac et ré-essayer,

4) réinitialiser le Palm et ré-essayer.


EDIT : ah, oui, j'oubliais, si le Palm est connecté via un hub USB, le débrancher et le rebrancher sur une autre prise du même hub m'a une fois solutionné le problème.


----------



## herszk (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
Merci d'avoir complété mes connaissances en zoologie, je sais maintenant que le léopard a les pieds palmés.


----------

